# Snowbird 263 continues to impress.



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

My 1964 Snowbird 263 continues to impress me. We had a few inches of really wet snow then it rained yesterday. I was blowing slush and water about 40 feet or so off of my sidewalk. I have been using this machine as my main unit for 3 winters now north of Boston, my backup machine is a 1970 Ariens 10,000 with a million hours on it. These old machines are quality that is not around today.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Did you put an impeller seal on the Snowbird ? When I was a kid, my father had one, and I was lucky to get power snow to reach the side of the sidewalk ! That was before impeller seals were "invented".


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

No impeller seal on the Snowbird. I wonder what was the matter with your fathers? Was it a smaller 22 inch model? If so the smaller ones have issues with throwing distance unless its the right conditions.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

MassSnowblower said:


> No impeller seal on the Snowbird. I wonder what was the matter with your fathers? Was it a smaller 22 inch model? If so the smaller ones have issues with throwing distance unless its the right conditions.


It was a 263 - just like yours - but "newer". I loved how that chute worked. You could lay down snow right next to the machine, if you wanted. We lived in inner-city, in a corner house, so the chute was a life saver. I had forgotten how scary looking the auger was - man, now OSHA compliant !

Thanks for the memories. As I recall, it was a Briggs engine, right ? But, everything was in the mid-60s.


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

RIT333 it has a 6Hp Briggs engine. The stylish covers make it really easy to access the engine especially the points if you have to service them. Just Kidding! They were not thinking about safety when they decided to have half of the auger sticking out the front ready to grab a leg at any time haha.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

As I recall, you never had to worry about it riding up on EOD, because they weight a ton.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

MassSnowblower said:


> My 1964 Snowbird 263 continues to impress me. We had a few inches of really wet snow then it rained yesterday. I was blowing slush and water about 40 feet or so off of my sidewalk. I have been using this machine as my main unit for 3 winters now north of Boston, my backup machine is a 1970 Ariens 10,000 with a million hours on it. These old machines are quality that is not around today.


You use it as your main blower now?
I thought you used it as a static display in your basement? 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1105714-post141.html


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

I have another 263 in the basement. The collection has gotten a little out of control. I have seven of them here now.


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> You use it as your main blower now?
> I thought you used it as a static display in your basement?
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1105714-post141.html


 What model Snowbird do you have Ed?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

MassSnowblower said:


> What model Snowbird do you have Ed?


I think you qualify for a SnowBird owner award. :grin:
I don't think anyone here but maybe Steely Dan owns more then 1 bird, and Dan revives them and sells them.
You I think have everyone beat.

Me, a 226, part of my signature,

"Classic" 1963 S-226 Snowbird
4 Horse (orig) Briggs & Stratton#6305201
22" Dual Stage

My thread on it,

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowbird-snowblowers/29233-vintage-1963-snowbird.html


----------

